# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Old Verified Facebook Marketplace Accounts

## SteveHellin

2011 year Old Facebook accounts
Phone verified accounts
Mail verified
friends 500 -1k-2k
complete Profile
Photo add With lots of Daily Activties
Manually Create Account (no software is used)
Female gender/Male both Available

FORMAT OF ACCOUNTS: We will give you Facebook id, Fb Password, Email , Email password, 2fa Code Cookies in Excel sheet.

REPLACEMENT TIME: Replacement time 3 days. If you face any problem regarding these accounts with in 3 days we will replace these or solve the issue. After 3 days we won’t have any responsibility.

DELIVER TIME: We will send your accounts in your mail id in maximum 12 to 24 hours. If possible I will send it before that
PRICE LIST:
1 accounts $30 | 2 accounts $60 | 5 accounts $140 | 10 accounts $270 | 20 accounts $500


=====CONTACT DETAILS=====

Contact details:
ICQ: 
Skype: live:.cid.a35097d473bdb364
Gmail: [email protected]

----------

